# 2010 hobie pro angler .."sneek peek"



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's the 2010 hobie pro angler..as u can see they have gone for sleeker lines this year leaving the "boxy" look behind.....go you good thing hobie!!!!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool it comes with wheels and a big hatch. Heard it only catches rubbish fish :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG now you have done it all the hobie princesses are going to get in a tizzy


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Built in trolley, nice large grab handles on each side, large hatch, camo colour for fishing in the mangroves, dont think it will catch on though, still not quite right!.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmmm.

I heard it also comes in blue or yellow!

Cheers all Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Where's the seat? Is that hatch sealed? Looks sleek...


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Here it is hooked up to the car ready to go on a trip.









And here's the stealth version.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

You blokes can't help yourselves can you?
I'm no princess.


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

I noticed the 2010 pro angler was showcased on New Inventors last week. 
The host reallly seemed to like the new camera mounting system!


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

gee just noticed that every one in the street has got one already.

wayne


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

wayner said:


> gee just noticed that every one in the street has got one already.
> 
> wayne


Nice one Wayne :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

wayner said:


> gee just noticed that every one in the street has got one already.
> 
> wayne


I'll pay that one


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

YakN00b said:


> OMG now you have done it all the hobie princesses are going to get in a tizzy


so you want to fish on your lonesome then NOOb...or are you still pissed at me for catching that big barra?? :twisted: :twisted: :lol:

that means i now have 3 hobies...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Jealousy is a curse :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> Jealousy is a curse :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pregnancy is worse. lol.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I am really impressed with hobie on this one....I here if you leave it out the front of your house on a Tues or Wed night, no matter how much crap you have in it from your last fishing trip it will be cleaned for you by the time your up great service I rekon....might have to make the change....Great idea...


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

I am a bit concerned with the permanently attached wheels. I think they will create too much drag.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

A true 'budget priced' hobie - cool!!!


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

You none hobie owners should be happy. You own a hobie now :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

dunebuggy said:


> I am a bit concerned with the permanently attached wheels. I think they will create too much drag.


I think "drag on the wheels" would be the least of your concerns with that Hobie


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

HiRAEdd said:


> dunebuggy said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit concerned with the permanently attached wheels. I think they will create too much drag.
> ...


I don't know what you mean. It looks like an incredibly streamlined machine apart from the wheels. It's beautiful, it's a work of art. lol.


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

I like the new two-tone models..


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

That's the new Revo haynsie.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

OH GOD!!! I WANT ONE!!!! I'll sell the Outback, and walk the streets. Anything. Hobie know just everything about 21st century kayak design. There won't be anymore carping from the 'glass ski crew now that this sleek baby is loose. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

World domination already?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I was just thinking too, finally, someone else has released a yak that - like my X-Factor - you can literally crawl inside and have a sleep if you want


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, silly me, I keep getting them mixed up.

At least there's plenty of room for accessories.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Does that hold more water than the PA?
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Finally, Hobie has designed a kayak that enables the fisher to store all the fish we catch! 8)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Astro said:


> YakN00b said:
> 
> 
> > OMG now you have done it all the hobie princesses are going to get in a tizzy
> ...


My remark was aimed at the princesses who think that Hobies are the bestest greatest things in the world and cant handle any critiscism of them. Do you feel that describes you? As for your barra I am envious not pissed off and not sulking.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

Can you put the trax wheels on it? I have heard it is really stable when you stand up an fish in it. I like the built in rod holders in the end of the handles, just the right angle for trolling and the lid acts as a cutting board. Nice one!

Geoff


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

So does that make make it a Stink Yak then? :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Justin


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

kas said:


> Does that hold more water than the PA?
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't know about that but, I am going to get one and fit it out with a galley, a queen bed, and a head. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

YakN0b said:


> OMG now you have done it all the hobie princesses are going to get in a tizzy
> 
> My remark was aimed at the princesses who think that Hobies are the bestest greatest things in the world and cant handle any critiscism of them. Do you feel that describes you? As for your barra I am envious not pissed off and not sulking.


It was a funny thread until remarks like this. You don't see hobie owners jumping in ripping off other brand kayaks, you could argue the same with cars and what brand is best (toyota, mitsubishi, holden, ford etc). The truth is everyone buys something cause they like it and it suits "THEIR" needs, just because a car or kayak or whatever doesn't suit "YOUR" needs doesn't give you or anyone else the right to rip everyone else off for their choice.

Just another case of tall-poppy syndrome, and trying to cause a stir, give it a rest. If you don't like them don't buy one...Didn't your mother ever teach you if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all...Some good advice on this occasion.

Who said you can't get a bite in winter.... 

FW


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Everyone thinks & wants different ;-)


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

i do love the internal storage and large hatch, if the surf got to big on the way in
you can stow all your gear including yourself, shut the hatch and let the waves pound you
all the way back up the beach without getting wet or losing any gear
can you get them in ivory dune?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

YakN00b said:


> My remark was aimed at the princesses who think that Hobies are the bestest greatest things in the world and cant handle any critiscism of them. Do you feel that describes you? As for your barra I am envious not pissed off and not sulking.


but hobies are the bestest things in the world...i don't know about princesses but for a hard nosed south african i know you are a big softy ;-)


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Lets hope they've improved the hatch so it doesn't let in a wheelie large amount of water like the old model :lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW.....what a commotion the new model has made this thread has spread like wildfire... just goes to show that we're never satisfied with the current.... always searching out for the new! Glad Hobie are on the job cause what else would we spend 3 months wages on ??? i like the "Binfisher pro" its nice!!


----------



## Discoman (Aug 1, 2009)

add some rocks and its a hobie angler submarine


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Cmon guys, Noob is just hobie-phobic :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted:
He just needs a little more time to get adjusted :shock:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Speaking of 2010 models ? Has anybody got a 2010 Hobie yet ?

I believe last year the 2009's models left SoCal in August,,must be nearly here by now ?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

:lol: even Ireland has this model!
In fact my mother in law has 2 ...
Hmmmm


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

Get Married!!!!


----------

